# KFC in Vox cinemas



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Can you smuggle in kfc in vox cinemas in Dubai? I mean Are we allowed to take bags with us inside vox cinema at burjuman mall/deira city centre in Dubai? I am planning to watch star wars and have kfc too!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

How very classy of you. I prefer to treat my date to a seat in Burger King itself before the movie but I am high end!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Cinemas here clearly state no outside food is to be brought in and I sincerely hope you don't, you'll stink the place out....


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

You can get KFC in easy, Obi-Wan regularly smuggles a 24-piece Family Bucket into the matinee at DCC. "These are not the Spicy Zinger chicken strips and four fresh buns you're looking for."


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Please be considerate as the smell might be strong and may annoy other goers.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Use the force....


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dogmeat said:


> Use the force....


"Beam me up Scottie"


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

darthvaderboy said:


> Can you smuggle in kfc in vox cinemas in Dubai? I mean Are we allowed to take bags with us inside vox cinema at burjuman mall/deira city centre in Dubai? I am planning to watch star wars and have kfc too!


No problems at all! Make sure you use the little light on the back of your ipad to illuminate the bucket whilst you enjoy it! You can use the chair in front to wipe your fingers when done. Be sure to let all the family talk about how delicious it is as well. After all that is what the cinema is all about right?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, and while you're at it- please do remember to throw your stinky trash all over the seats and floors. The cinema cleaners need something to do too...


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Is KFC a actually fishy fingers?

Edit

Fish Fingers*


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh please. People will not object if you bring water, soft drinks or snacks (= chocolate, chips..), but if you bring KFC into it and you would be sitting next to me, I actually would call the cinema staff and report you. It smells and makes a lot of dirt. Eat your KFC before watching the movie or after it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

despaired said:


> Oh please. People will not object if you bring water, soft drinks or snacks (= chocolate, chips..), .........


But the cinema frequently does.

maybe you can sneak it in inside a handbag, but its quite common to see people being asked to leave their food outside or eat it before going in.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

despaired said:


> Oh please. People will not object if you bring water, soft drinks or snacks (= chocolate, chips..), but if you bring KFC into it and you would be sitting next to me, I actually would call the cinema staff and report you. It smells and makes a lot of dirt. Eat your KFC before watching the movie or after it.


Grow up, your not a child telling on each other.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

and to the thread starter, grow up and respect others and the rules of the cinema. Ya cheap scate.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why would you even do that? So you'd be selfish and spoil others enjoyment by stinking the entire place out with your food?

Go join the other selfish people who talk through a movie, constantly are on their phones and being a nuisance.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

In one paragraph, the original post reflects the crassness and lack of social awareness of modern life, especially among the people who choose to come to Dubai to live. It shows no regard for:

1. Reasonable rules and regulations;
2. The wishes and rights of other people;
3. Correct grammar;
4. Personal health;
5. Animal rights (look at KFC's record);
6. Original thought and imagination (just follow the advertising and hype of Star Wars and KFC).

What an achievement by the OP. He (I am guessing and hoping not She) is a social historian, without realising it. He has also vindicated my decision not to visit the cinema even once this year.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SirReg said:


> He has also vindicated my decision not to visit the cinema even once this year.


It's all down to selective choice of screening schedule - many times when I and my other half have been, we've been the ONLY ones in the theatre - nice private showing.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> It's all down to selective choice of screening schedule - many times when I and my other half have been, we've been the ONLY ones in the theatre - nice private showing.


Yes, I used to do that too. Unfortunately, I found the odds are stacked against you here. You need only one other person to be in the cinema to find yourself in a room with phone-using, smelly-food-eating cretin.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SirReg said:


> Yes, I used to do that too. Unfortunately, I found the odds are stacked against you here. You need only one other person to be in the cinema to find yourself in a room with phone-using, smelly-food-eating cretin.


The worst of all is the overpowering stench of Cinema Popcorn in the lobby - I mean jeez "do they pump the aroma into the area's a/s units" YUK


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> The worst of all is the overpowering stench of Cinema Popcorn in the lobby - I mean jeez "do they pump the aroma into the area's a/s units" YUK


I recall reading that cinema popcorn is the single most profitable food item (well I would describe it as a food-type substance) in the world. The weird thing is that you hardly ever see it on sale anywhere else.

In the US, a medium bag of popcorn costs just 60 cents to make but retails for $6, a 900% mark-up.

Richard McKenzie, an economics professor at University of California-Irvine, and author of the 2008 book "Why Popcorn Costs So Much at the Movies: And Other Pricing Puzzles," says that out of your $10 movie ticket, only a tiny percentage goes to the theatre's profits. 

"Popcorn is what pays for a lot of stuff in the movie theatre," McKenzie says. "A lot of theatre owners tell me, 'I consider myself working in concessions, not movies.'"

And that OP, is just one reason why you cannot and should not smuggle outside food into a cinema.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

SirReg said:


> In one paragraph, the original post reflects the crassness and lack of social awareness of modern life, especially among the people who choose to come to Dubai to live. It shows no regard for:
> 
> 1. Reasonable rules and regulations;
> 2. The wishes and rights of other people;
> ...


Also PROBABLY the one that runs red lights, lane changing with out signal.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

SirReg, you've become a parody of your self.


----------

